# iBooks - Free books?



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a site that lists FREE iBooks?  Aside from inside iTunes.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope someone will post an answer to your question...I have no idea either. It's easiest to find free books for Kindle; less easy for Nook and, with so many iPads, I'm surprised that there aren't free iBooks sites.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Apple uses the ePub format, so you can download any DRM-free ePub from various places and put it on your IOS device and read it. A quick Google search on "free epub" will probably give you a list.

Mike


----------

